# Proper Seal Test



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Where is the sticky on how to do a proper seal test, or instructions? If the seal is not perfect or fails can the humi still hold decent RH or should it be trashed?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/259381-humidor-leak-issue.html

Start here. If ones wood humidor is not holding RH very well there are a few tricks you can do depending on much money you put into the thing. It's hard to give one info without more info..what size...how much $$$ was invested...what is the margin for how much RH you are losing...does it have a glass top...


----------



## Partially Deaf (Jun 25, 2011)

Cool, thanks I was looking for this too. I just got my first real humidor yesterday


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Cigary said:


> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/259381-humidor-leak-issue.html
> 
> Start here. If ones wood humidor is not holding RH very well there are a few tricks you can do depending on much money you put into the thing. It's hard to give one info without more info..what size...how much $$$ was invested...what is the margin for how much RH you are losing...does it have a glass top...


It is a 10O count Humidor two months old from cheaphumidors.com The highest RH I can get is 64% I seasoned it properly. I would like to get it up to 68% Not sure it's losing RH yet it passed paper test except around the hinges slight failure there but otherwise solid. I had a large heartfelt humidity tube along with two humidity pillows and barely got to 64% (which fine for many members on here) I am now trying a Humi-care Gell humidification jar with the two pillows I will keep you informed,

My Humi
Cheap Humidors The Milano Cigar Humidor
N


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Chala said:


> It is a 10O count Humidor two months old from cheaphumidors.com The highest RH I can get is 64% I seasoned it properly. I would like to get it up to 68% Not sure it's losing RH yet it passed paper test except around the hinges slight failure there but otherwise solid. I had a large heartfelt humidity tube along with two humidity pillows and barely got to 64% (which fine for many members on here) I am now trying a Humi-care Gell humidification jar with the two pillows I will keep you informed,
> 
> My Humi
> Cheap Humidors The Milano Cigar Humidor
> N


I had the same humi from the same website, and I'll be honest, I ended up sending two of them back. I had the same issues you are having, except I couldn't get my RH to climb above 61. And even though I knew it was in the realm of OK RH for my stogies, I still wasn't comfortable with it.

Try to keep something in mind though, it's not just about the amount of beads you have in your humi, it's also about the amount of exposed surface area. The more beads that are actually touching the air, and not trapped under 3oz of beads, the better they will release humidity and keep your humi stable.

Best of luck on figuring it out.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Dizzy said:


> I had the same humi from the same website, and I'll be honest, I ended up sending two of them back. I had the same issues you are having, except I couldn't get my RH to climb above 61. And even though I knew it was in the realm of OK RH for my stogies, I still wasn't comfortable with it.


 How long did you have it before you sent it back? Did they gave you full refund or exchange? I had mine two months now, not sure they would take it back, but if they didn't i will never buy from them again. Please get back to me!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Here is their warranty:

Warranty Information
All products sold at CheapHumidors.com are guaranteed against defects in workmanship and materials for the original purchaser. This warranty is non-transferable. This warranty is voided (as determined by CheapHumidors.com) by misuse, abuse, improper maintenance, or alterations of the product. The following items are not covered under warranty (hinges, seals, electronic components, glass, cigars, locks and does not cover any normal wear that might occur). All guarantee claims should be directed to CheapHumidors.com. *Claims should be sent prepaid and insured including return postage.* CheapHumidors.com reserves the right to the repair or replacement of a product at our discretion. Most products we carry come with a* one year warranty*. Some items, as noted come with a lifetime warranty. As with all warranties, item must be presented in original packaging with a copy of receipt.

Let's hope you have everything they require....original packing and receipt.

Here's what I don't like about this company....they charge you to ship and if it doesn't work you have to pay to ship it back to them with insurance...now you're invested up to about $20 or so on a POS humidor. I don't deal with any company that penalizes YOU for their mistake. I'd call them and talk with a Supervisor...don't even deal with a front line operator. Hope you get this taken care of in a fair and reasonable manner.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Are you having problems at 64? Just wondering why you want to take it up to 68 as many consider 64 to be just about ideal.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

seeing that you are from NY, you should have no problem getting that humi above 64 unless its sitting in an air conditioned room all day and night. the way the weather is right now, you can leave it out side for a few hours and re-season it no problem!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Chala said:


> How long did you have it before you sent it back? Did they gave you full refund or exchange? I had mine two months now, not sure they would take it back, but if they didn't i will never buy from them again. Please get back to me!


I returned it within the month. The first time they did an exchange, the second time I asked for my money back. You may not be able to get a full refund, but you may be able to get credit to buy other stuff with.


----------



## Strickland (Feb 15, 2011)

Chala said:


> It is a 10O count Humidor two months old from cheaphumidors.com The highest RH I can get is 64% I seasoned it properly. I would like to get it up to 68% Not sure it's losing RH yet it passed paper test except around the hinges slight failure there but otherwise solid. I had a large heartfelt humidity tube along with two humidity pillows and barely got to 64% (which fine for many members on here) I am now trying a Humi-care Gell humidification jar with the two pillows I will keep you informed,
> 
> My Humi
> Cheap Humidors The Milano Cigar Humidor
> N


FWIW, I consider 63-65% perfect...


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Cigary said:


> Here is their warranty:
> 
> Warranty Information
> All products sold at CheapHumidors.com are guaranteed against defects in workmanship and materials for the original purchaser. This warranty is non-transferable. This warranty is voided (as determined by CheapHumidors.com) by misuse, abuse, improper maintenance, or alterations of the product. The following items are not covered under warranty (hinges, seals, electronic components, glass, cigars, locks and does not cover any normal wear that might occur). All guarantee claims should be directed to CheapHumidors.com. Claims should be sent prepaid and insured including return postage. CheapHumidors.com reserves the right to the repair or replacement of a product at our discretion. Most products we carry come with a one year warranty. Some items, as noted come with a lifetime warranty. As with all warranties, item must be presented in original packaging with a copy of receipt.
> ...


But Gary I am not quite sure I am losing humidity. Yes, I have receipt but original packaging no, I will call today and speak with a supervisor.


Rock31 said:


> Are you having problems at 64? Just wondering why you want to take it up to 68 as many consider 64 to be just about ideal.


Well, i just put a box of CAO Brazilia Gols in so i can't really tell yet but i will keep you informed. I always have smoked those stoggies at 68%-70% in the past and they smoked and tasted so good. I am actually at 65% so keeping fingers crossed.


ptpablo said:


> seeing that you are from NY, you should have no problem getting that humi above 64 unless its sitting in an air conditioned room all day and night. the way the weather is right now, you can leave it out side for a few hours and re-season it no problem!


I let it sit in my apartment for 12 hours a day, windows closed, doors closed and locked nothing running, when i get home it's horribly humid, and as you know being from Jersey this past Fri the 22 was brutal and it's still only at 65. Should i leave the lid open next time i leave?


Dizzy said:


> I returned it within the month. The first time they did an exchange, the second time I asked for my money back. You may not be able to get a full refund, but you may be able to get credit to buy other stuff with.


I will speak to them tomorow, thanks!


Strickland said:


> FWIW, I consider 63-65% perfect...


Ok, thanks, but i still would like to know i can get it higher if i wanted


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Chala said:


> Ok, thanks, but i still would like to know i can get it higher if i wanted


If you want to raise RH you can go 2 routes....beads/Kitty Litter and add distilled water a few spritzes into you credo and keep the lid on..exposure will rob you of the RH you want by leaving the lid open. "If" the humidor wasn't properly seasoned it will struggle maintaining any RH..."if" your hygrometer isn't accurate you're going to develop ADD worrying about RH.

Those humidity tubes are a PIA....the little syringe they try and get you to use to hydrate the beads is useless as tits on a baseball bat. Take one end of the tube..remove the platic cover and pour the beads out into a shallow glass pan....spritz the beads until they are 75% hydrated ( they'll turn white ) let it sit for a minute or two and then pour them back into the tube. The beads will slide off the glass easier ( get something in the shape of a funnel so you can pour the beads back into the tube without them spilling all over the place ) and place it back into your humidor. I have a feeling your beads aren't hydrated enough because I dealt with this issue myself...you can't hydrate beads sufficiently with that syringe I don't care who you are.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Cigary said:


> If you want to raise RH you can go 2 routes....beads/Kitty Litter and add distilled water a few spritzes into you credo and keep the lid on..exposure will rob you of the RH you want by leaving the lid open. "If" the humidor wasn't properly seasoned it will struggle maintaining any RH..."if" your hygrometer isn't accurate you're going to develop ADD worrying about RH.
> 
> Those humidity tubes are a PIA....the little syringe they try and get you to use to hydrate the beads is useless as tits on a baseball bat. Take one end of the tube..remove the platic cover and pour the beads out into a shallow glass pan....spritz the beads until they are 75% hydrated ( they'll turn white ) let it sit for a minute or two and then pour them back into the tube. The beads will slide off the glass easier ( get something in the shape of a funnel so you can pour the beads back into the tube without them spilling all over the place ) and place it back into your humidor. I have a feeling your beads aren't hydrated enough because I dealt with this issue myself...you can't hydrate beads sufficiently with that syringe I don't care who you are.


Gary i will never use those beads again, i still have not got the KL, the location in my area is quite far, and my car is down, may have to order online. I am using the humidification gel jar right now from humi-care they rarely failed me but will not get me above 65% this time which is good, but i want to know i can get higher i needed.

If i am not properly seasoned, can i re-season the humi? Oh yeah, and please check your PM's


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

the weather seal tape looks like a good idea (in the link)

my humidor is from cheaperhumidors as well, and while it has no "seal" issues, it has "design" issues. It's three drawers that pull out, and they just pull out like normal drawers, so there's no seal at all to begin with. I have half the bottom of the humi filled with beads and it still never gets over 63-64 (which is where i like them anyway)

but if i can use that tape and have it seal better when i close it, i'll be able to fit more sticks. 

(my 64? qt cooler holds 3-4 times as many sticks and has 1/5th as much kitty litter in it, and holds 65-66% all the time no problem with less maintenance


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Chala said:


> Gary i will never use those beads again, i still have not got the KL, the location in my area is quite far, and my car is down, may have to order online. I am using the humidification gel jar right now from humi-care they rarely failed me but will not get me above 65% this time which is good, but i want to know i can get higher i needed.
> 
> If i am not properly seasoned, can i re-season the humi? Oh yeah, and please check your PM's


Lol....are your beads hydrated enough...what RH did you buy? I'm not a big "gel" fan as it was too inconsistent for me. 65% is actually a great target but I know with some cigars they smoke better at 67-69%.

You can re-season your humidor but I gotta believe that your humidor isn't the problem..it's your use of a RH media. ExquisiCat Crystals are sold at a variety of places...Walmart, Grocery Stores, ....start calling places to see if they have it as that will save you time and money...or you can order online for the stuff. I have the big jug and it will last me long enough for my grandkids to use. In the meantime you can keep your cigars in good shape just by keeping a small receptable of DW inside your humi until the KL comes in...just don't spill the water onto your cigars. You only need an ounce or 2 as that would probably help spike your RH.

I answered your PM earlier...PM me if you have more questions.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Zogg said:


> the weather seal tape looks like a good idea (in the link)
> 
> my humidor is from cheaperhumidors as well, and while it has no "seal" issues, it has "design" issues. It's three drawers that pull out, and they just pull out like normal drawers, so there's no seal at all to begin with. I have half the bottom of the humi filled with beads and it still never gets over 63-64 (which is where i like them anyway)
> 
> ...


I feel like this...i am not going to patch up a brand new humidor, if they don't take it back or exchange it they lost a customer and i will get another one elsewhere. Thanks though.


Cigary said:


> Lol....are your beads hydrated enough...what RH did you buy? I'm not a big "gel" fan as it was too inconsistent for me. 65% is actually a great target but I know with some cigars they smoke better at 67-69%.
> 
> You can re-season your humidor but I gotta believe that your humidor isn't the problem..it's your use of a RH media. ExquisiCat Crystals are sold at a variety of places...Walmart, Grocery Stores, ....start calling places to see if they have it as that will save you time and money...or you can order online for the stuff. I have the big jug and it will last me long enough for my grandkids to use. In the meantime you can keep your cigars in good shape just by keeping a small receptable of DW inside your humi until the KL comes in...just don't spill the water onto your cigars. You only need an ounce or 2 as that would probably help spike your RH.
> 
> I answered your PM earlier...PM me if you have more questions.


Gary i hydrated them as per their instructions, when that didn't work, i soaked them, never again. I had the Large 70% Rh (BLACK Cap) Heartfelt Humidity Tube.

I am going to find that KL today, and i did not get an e-mail notification on your PM response sorry i will check now.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Dizzy said:


> I returned it within the month. The first time they did an exchange, the second time I asked for my money back. You may not be able to get a full refund, but you may be able to get credit to buy other stuff with.


I spoke to a manager at the company they said send it back and they will repair it, if they can't they will send a new one. I asked for a refund, they said no cause i am over 30 days (short of 60) i then asked to be exchanged immediately for a new one, they said no to that, they have to try and repair it first. Its my fault i fell for their claim (Our humidors are made using our registered Sure Seal® quality control process to insure best performance in holding humidity.) BS... I will never buy from them again, just in case others don't know who we are talking about the companys name is http://www.cheaphumidors.com/


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Chala said:


> I feel like this...i am not going to patch up a brand new humidor, if they don't take it back or exchange it they lost a customer and i will get another one elsewhere. Thanks though.
> 
> Gary i hydrated them as per their instructions, when that didn't work, i soaked them, never again. I had the Large 70% Rh (BLACK Cap) Heartfelt Humidity Tube.
> 
> ...


From what their warranty policy states it said 1 year on most...guess YOURS isn't as they want to play..."Chase our Warranty" and they aren't standing my their commitment. I'd contact my credit card company and dispute the charge...dealing with a company that pulls this crap won't ever get my business. They are being vague about their warranty and making you jump through hoops. I've heard way too much negative things about these guys...after reading this they'll never get mine until they start treating consumers better. This is shabby.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Cigary said:


> From what their warranty policy states it said 1 year on most...guess YOURS isn't as they want to play..."Chase our Warranty" and they aren't standing my their commitment. I'd contact my credit card company and dispute the charge...dealing with a company that pulls this crap won't ever get my business. They are being vague about their warranty and making you jump through hoops. I've heard way too much negative things about these guys...after reading this they'll never get mine until they start treating consumers better. This is shabby.


Gary I am going to take the hit, to me right now in my life it's not worth fighting, I will buy a new one from a reputable company.

Now about my humidification maybe it's about placement here, the humi Cheap Humidors The Milano Cigar Humidor has a tray at the top. My HUMI-CARE Crystal Gel Humidification jar and one pillow is at the bottom of the Humi, and I have one pillow at the top on the tray. Now my Hygrometer is also at the top on the tray, should it be on the bottom, next to the HUMI-CARE Crystal Gel Humidification jar for an accurate reading?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Chala said:


> Gary I am going to take the hit, to me right now in my life it's not worth fighting, I will buy a new one from a reputable company.
> 
> Now about my humidification maybe it's about placement here, the humi Cheap Humidors The Milano Cigar Humidor has a tray at the top. My HUMI-CARE Crystal Gel Humidification jar and one pillow is at the bottom of the Humi, and I have one pillow at the top on the tray. Now my Hygrometer is also at the top on the tray, should it be on the bottom, next to the HUMI-CARE Crystal Gel Humidification jar for an accurate reading?


To be honest with you...if you paid for this thing on credit you can get your $$$ back...I don't give any Company the opportunity to bend me over the table as to me that gives them the express permission to keep on doing what they do and this is just another story in a long line where others have been taken advantage of....I wouldn't give them my business if they gave me things.

I don't use Gel Humidification but for the size of that unit I'd put it on the bottom and I'd put my hygro in an area where it's easy to read. I know a lot of people who put theirs at the bottom, top, side and still get accurate readings. I have 17 units of varying sizes and I put them at the bottom, top, side and they are giving me accurate readings.

Remember that you are using different medias ( credo types ) so it's all about trusting those and trusting the hygros to give you accurate info...if you have that you're good.


----------



## Chala (Feb 1, 2014)

Cigary said:


> To be honest with you...if you paid for this thing on credit you can get your $$$ back...I don't give any Company the opportunity to bend me over the table as to me that gives them the express permission to keep on doing what they do and this is just another story in a long line where others have been taken advantage of....I wouldn't give them my business if they gave me things.
> 
> I don't use Gel Humidification but for the size of that unit I'd put it on the bottom and I'd put my hygro in an area where it's easy to read. I know a lot of people who put theirs at the bottom, top, side and still get accurate readings. I have 17 units of varying sizes and I put them at the bottom, top, side and they are giving me accurate readings.
> 
> Remember that you are using different medias ( credo types ) so it's all about trusting those and trusting the hygros to give you accurate info...if you have that you're good.


I will give my credit card company a call to see how difficult the process is. Until then the kitty litter is my last hope, i hope the KL works and saves me the trouble of all this B.S. Thanks Gary!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Chala said:


> I will give my credit card company a call to see how difficult the process is. Until then the kitty litter is my last hope, i hope the KL works and saves me the trouble of all this B.S. Thanks Gary!


It's not hard at all Mike...I've done it over the years when businesses try and pull this garbage. Ensure you have all of the paperwork associated with the purchase..any emails or letters that you sent to try and work out the deal. Copy their Warranty and use that as your evidence and they will credit your card while the investigation goes forward. May I suggest using Capital One as your card...these guys are great to work with...anything that appears shady or out of character...they credit your account almost immediately. Endeavor to try and work things out with the merchant first..if they balk then tell them either credit your account or you'll dispute the charge...period...and don't look back. Their warranty is a real stinker and it's ambiguous at best....it tells you that they warranty their products but then you can read the verbage of how they WILL run you around the playground until you are exhausted...BS...they get one chance to make things right or the deal is disputed and I move on. I don't get into their antics of going through and talking with personnel and then being handed off to some other idiot who is there to justify their position of not honoring their own warranty...I just politely tell them either refund my money or I dispute the charge...g'bye.


----------

